# Best LED Flicker



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Poll: what is your favorite LED flicker? Can you guess the real candle. Go to http://www.johnnyspage.com/LED%20Flicker.htm and take the test, then vote!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

heresjohnny said:


> Poll: what is your favorite LED flicker? Can you guess the real candle. Go to http://www.johnnyspage.com/LED%20Flicker.htm and take the test, then vote!


5 is the real candle.
I liked #3.

BTW Your answer page isn't opening?

Jeff


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think I liked #4 the best. Good job!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I liked the LED tea light flicker. They're not very bright, but perhaps a hack to allow a brighter LED and more battery power could fix that. Think I'll order a few of them. Thanks for doing the side-by-side, heresjohnny!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> 5 is the real candle.
> I liked #3.
> 
> BTW Your answer page isn't opening?
> ...


I had it so the answers were on a new page, if you have popups blocked it would not work. Changed so it opens in the same browser.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

I also like number 4 the best, the 1st two I thought were too much like a strobe light effect. the 3rd was good also, and 5 (the real one) I think is too bright..lol


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I think it might look good if you use all of them in different pumpkins. I don't think I would like 1 or 2 by themselves, but in a group with other effects it might look nice.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

The consensus seems to be that 1 and 2 flicker too fast (funny cause I like #1 the best!). I'm supposed to be able to slow the flicker rate down on both, so I will try that and see how it looks.


----------

